# Late request for the Covid payment



## Natachagasse (15 Oct 2020)

Hello everyone ! 
I am wondering about my right concerning the Covid-19 Pandemic unemployment Payment.

I am employed in a hostel, they closed the place the 11th of May. I had big issues with my internet connexion, and I could apply for the payment Only the 29th of May. I received the first payment of 350€ the 5th of June. 
How could I get the payment for the weeks before ?

I already contacted “ kingsinns@welfare.ie” a few months ago about this.
They replied me: 
“Entitlement to arrears will be calculated from the date last worked, as declared in your application.  We are planning to reconcile these over the coming weeks. Any arrears due may not be paid immediately however, and will likely only be paid at the end of the pandemic.” 

I had no idea how long it could take, but I didn’t realize it would last so long. Today I have used my savings and I am struggling to pay my rent. Is it actually possible for me to get back the first payments I missed ? If anyone is in the same case, or have any informations about that, I’d be very grateful if you could share !Your help would be precious, I would really appreciate any advices you could give me ! 
A beautiful day to anyone reading this !


----------

